# Odd potty habits



## Snickerdoodle (May 6, 2008)

I noticed some dried urine on the bars of the cage. I assumed that Fondue, my champion climber, had peed while scaling the side of the cage, so I just cleaned it up and didn't think much of it. Then a few days later while the girls were sleeping, I noticed Deanna-Honey crawling out of her sleeping box. Since it was the middle of the day and it was quiet in the house, I thought it was odd that she was waking up. I walked over to her cage and said, "Sweetie, what are you doing up at this hour?" She looked at me with half-closed eyes, turned her backside to the outside of the cage, lifted her tail, and peed! 8O Then she took her groggy butt back to bed. Deanna gets out of bed to pee. 8O Fondue, on the other hand, wets the bed. I have to take pee-soaked paper towels out of their sleeping box daily.

So, now I have to clean the bars of the cage way too frequently, and keep a towel around the base of the cage. I guess I should just be thankful that they both go down to the bottom of the cage to poop, and that I'm not cleaning poop from all levels of the cage. I just hope Deanna doesn't decide to start pooping outside the cage. She could probably get some distance with those things!

Anyone else have any strange potty habits? I mean your rats, not YOU! :lol:


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

My boys have a horrible habit of peeing on the wall. Their FN is up against the wall, and my back wall is covered in urine. It's no good. Yuck.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine like to pee in the corners of the cage on the top levels, so it drips down the outside. I put either food bowls, water, or a bed in the corners to curb that habit. 

Regardless of what I do, pee still gets on the outside. I bleach the entire cage every week or two to keep it nice and fresh!


----------



## Queenie (Jun 5, 2008)

No problems with urine...but poop! Im always finding droppings around the cage, almost like its being thrown out...ugh


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Pilot will scoot his bum jusstt outside the sleepy cube and piddle. So even though it's not in the cube it gets sucked up by the cube.  yey


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Queenie if yours is having pooping outside the cage issues have you watched them do it? My Eva will go through and "clean" the cage after the boys. She tosses all the shredded bedding, things they have chewed and their poop into the litter box, it's so funny to watch her "clean house" because of the messy boys. Perhaps you have one who tosses it outside to clean the cage?


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I need to coroplast my cage because my little homemaker rat Sam is always shoving the dirty stuff out. I clean every day but this is not good enough for him I guess.

He is the same one who is always fixing the fleece when it gets out of place, making beautiful little nests, and neatly stashing the stray food.


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Caity said:


> I need to coroplast my cage because my little homemaker rat Sam is always shoving the dirty stuff out. I clean every day but this is not good enough for him I guess.
> 
> He is the same one who is always fixing the fleece when it gets out of place, making beautiful little nests, and neatly stashing the stray food.


wait what... I want a tidy rat!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

me too that sounds amazing. My boys haven't given me much trouble yet but tomorrow I'm going to wash all their new stuff, so we'll see what the actual damage is.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

kenRakuu said:


> Caity said:
> 
> 
> > I need to coroplast my cage because my little homemaker rat Sam is always shoving the dirty stuff out. I clean every day but this is not good enough for him I guess.
> ...


OMG! Can I have him? :lol:


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow... a tidy rat! A wish! My Oliver is such a little piglet! He'll poop anywhere!! I'm always picking up poop. His brother seems to have learnt what the litter box is actually for, but Oliver seems to have no clue. He likes to eat in the litter box, though.. And they'll stash all their toys in there too. :roll: 

And i'm constantly having to clean my bedroom floor as well, as they seem to throw out the droppings. I don't know how they do it and why, but it's really annoying! I wish i had teeny tiny pampers i could use on Oliver! :lol:


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I cant figure out who the pee boy is...I think they are both very lazy and refuse to move too far, they pee the bed :| the go everywhere, I have noticed they use the corners, but the minute I put pottys down they go in front of them instead of in the corner 
hmm...I still love them


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

My gliders seem to toss their food all over when they eat- for a long time I had bits of fruit stuck on the walls behind their houses.

I solved the problem by wrapping just the back of the cages in clear plastic- you can buy it at walmart on a roll in the fabrics department- people use them for table-covers. The plastic wipes clean, and I don't have to scrub and repaint the walls every three months.

For ratties, you may not want the plastic actually on the cage, as they'd find a way to get at it and eat it... but between the ratties and the wall would stop the urine from stinking up the room.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yeh I put old sheets over the back of their cage, although they eventually eat it it stops any 'messy's' from escaping on to my newly painted wall


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

my older rat used to "clean" her own cage. She's throw her little poopies outside the cage to get them out. -.-; I was less then amused.


----------

